# صلاة للمتألمين



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلاة للمتألمين*




*ايها الرب يسوع يامن سمحت ان نتألم من هذه التجربه وان ندخل في صراع المرض اننا نشكو اليك يارب بسبب هذا الالم والحزن الذي يكتنفنا والمرض الذي اصاب اعضاؤنا وحواسنا انت تعلم ياسيدي الرب كم هو مرير ان يتالم ابنك او يدخل شريك حياتك في تجربه مريرة ولكننا ننظر اليك ان تنظر بعين الرحمه وتضع حدا لكل ما نجتازه ويمر به احباؤنا ساعدنا ان نقف امامك ونقول ارحمنا بمراحمك الواسعه وتمم خلاصنا بشفاعه امنا العدراء وكل مصاف الشهداء والقديسين استجب لنا 
امين*

​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا أخى الحبيب

للصلاه الرائعه

جدا جدا​*


----------



## نونوس14 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

امين​ميرسى بجد على الصلاة الجمياة دى

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## yousteka (29 نوفمبر 2009)

امين
صلاة رائعة حقا
ميرسي كتير لتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fight the devil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

آمييين

استجب يا رب من اجل محبتك لنا يا يسوع الحنون

شكرا اخي كوكومان الصلاة جميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من مواهب الروح القدس


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــين​*
> 
> *شكرا أخى الحبيب*​
> *للصلاه الرائعه*​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

نونوس14 قال:


> امين​
> 
> ميرسى بجد على الصلاة الجمياة دى​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة رائعة حقا
> ميرسي كتير لتعبك
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ايها الرب يسوع يامن سمحت ان نتألم من هذه التجربه وان ندخل في صراع المرض اننا نشكو اليك يارب بسبب هذا الالم والحزن الذي يكتنفنا والمرض الذي اصاب اعضاؤنا وحواسنا انت تعلم ياسيدي الرب كم هو مرير ان يتالم ابنك او يدخل شريك حياتك في تجربه مريرة ولكننا ننظر اليك ان تنظر بعين الرحمه وتضع حدا لكل ما نجتازه ويمر به احباؤنا ساعدنا ان نقف امامك ونقول ارحمنا بمراحمك الواسعه وتمم خلاصنا بشفاعه امنا العدراء وكل مصاف الشهداء والقديسين استجب لنا
> امين*


*آمين حبيبي الرب يباركك...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المتألمين...*
*الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء...*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبي...*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين حبيبي الرب يباركك...*
> *ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المتألمين...*
> *الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء...*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبي...*


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

